# My First Saltwater Tank



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

I wanted to share with everyone the photo journal of my first saltwater tank. No fish yet, but certainly life!!

http://www.sitaga.com/aquarium/saltwater/65-journal/ 

Sitaga


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

its comming along great! congrats on the setup!


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks leveldrummer! I have much to learn still, but it's getting there!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Lookoing good! It is cool to see it come to life.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Very nice! Starting up your first tank or any tank is so much fun. Even with hardly anything in it is still addicting to just look at it and find all the new stuff on the rock. Good job and keep up the photo journel.


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Ya, there are so many things to see now.. feather dusters - several little spots of coral growing (no idea what to call them). Algae - more slimey stuff. I'm so glad I didn't buy my rock for a LFS... I got it from a local here that was taking down thier tank. All sorts of live stuff.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I couldn't help but notice - do you have your plugs in a regular socket or a GFI socket ? Also, you might want to get a dual timer power strip instead of the ordinary power strip you have now. The ones you have are not for aquarium use. Just some safety observations.


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

I did just purchase two new timers. One for the sump lights and one for the aquarium lights. The Aquarium lights are on in the day and the sump lights are on at night. It is not a GFI plug - I hadn't even thought of that so I'll see what I can add for extra safety. Wonder if they make some sort of after market GFI module for plugs. I'll look into and see what I can find.

thanks for you suggestions!


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking very cool


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Sitaga said:


> I did just purchase two new timers. One for the sump lights and one for the aquarium lights. The Aquarium lights are on in the day and the sump lights are on at night. It is not a GFI plug - I hadn't even thought of that so I'll see what I can add for extra safety. Wonder if they make some sort of after market GFI module for plugs. I'll look into and see what I can find.
> 
> thanks for you suggestions!


im not sure how much you trust your "do it yourself" skills, but you can pick up a GFCI outlet from any hardware store, its the same type you have in your bathroom, that has the little "test" and "reset" button on them, they are a VERY GOOD IDEA, when playing with salt water, if anything goes wrong, it will trip, and save your life. i would get 2, and plug your lights into one, and all your pumps and such into the other. if one thing trips, at least something will keep working and keep your tank alive. if you dont feel confident replacing an outlet, try to find a friend that can help, or an electrician that is willing to do it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> im not sure how much you trust your "do it yourself" skills, but you can pick up a GFCI outlet from any hardware store, its the same type you have in your bathroom, that has the little "test" and "reset" button on them, they are a VERY GOOD IDEA, when playing with salt water, if anything goes wrong, it will trip, and save your life. i would get 2, and plug your lights into one, and all your pumps and such into the other. if one thing trips, at least something will keep working and keep your tank alive. if you dont feel confident replacing an outlet, try to find a friend that can help, or an electrician that is willing to do it.


Very sound advice !!


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm good with the DiY when it comes to that sort of stuff. The tank is in the way now, but I will be moving soon. I've already installed the GFIs at the new house where the tanks will go. So we are all set as soon as the move comes!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Sitaga said:


> I'm good with the DiY when it comes to that sort of stuff. The tank is in the way now, but I will be moving soon. I've already installed the GFIs at the new house where the tanks will go. So we are all set as soon as the move comes!


thats awesome! i hope you never need them. but if you ever do!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I shocked myself once when i was doing a water change. Spilled watter onto the coralife power strip and it started to spark and smoke. Being the smart college student that i am i went to turn off the power strip on got a nice shock. If i was thinking i could have unplugged it from the wall....lol


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Day 11 updates posted. I'm starting to get some red stuff all over the place.. I'm going to turn my lights off a little earlier and see if that helps.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like the normal thing during tank cycle. Yeah - turn the lights off.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

How much flow do you have in this tank?


----------



## Sitaga (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response. I have 950 gph (Mag9.5). I just ordered 2 koralia 1's which are 400 gph each. They will be here Friday.

More pictures updated!! http://www.sitaga.com/aquarium/saltwater/65-journal/ 

Are there any banner adds for FishForum that I could add?


----------

